# Entlastung Handgelenke durch Vorbau oder Lenker?



## speedy33 (20. April 2019)

Hallo,
suche die Erfahrung von Frauen, da meine Ehegattin Probleme mit der Last auf den Handgelenken hat. Kann mir jemand des weiblichen Geschlechts Tipps zum besten Umbau geben. Sie fährt ein Cube Mountainbike (Hardtail), kein Downhill sondern normales Gelände, Schotter und Teer. Also nichts extremes und ist mit Ihrem Bike auch zufrieden.
Leider hat sie nach längeren Fahrten oftmals Probleme mit dem Nacken, den Handgelenken und die Hände schlafen ab und zu auch ein (was nicht gut ist). Ich überlege jetzt, ihr einen höheren Lenker anzubauen und unter Umständen sogar einen verstellbaren Vorbau. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen und vielleicht einen guten Tipp.
Wäre auch Dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen guten, kurzen verstellbaren Vorbau inkl. Lenker empfehlen könnte. 
Gruß und Danke,
Michael


----------



## Martina H. (20. April 2019)

... also zum Experimentieren mit Höhe und Länge könntest Du mal einen Syntace VRO probieren. Der ist sehr flexibel, gibt es aber nur noch gebraucht. Mit der Kombi (Achtung: du brauchst den passenden Lenker dafür) kannst Du einfach während einer Tour Länge und Höhe verstellen. Gibt es in unterschiedlichen Längen (allerdings nur mit 25.4er Lenker) - schau mal bspw. bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (20. April 2019)

Velleicht könnte auch ein bissl Rumpftraining nicht schaden - zusätzlich zu Umbauten? Der Rumpf sollte die Position halten, nicht die Arme. Der Nacken fängt bei mir an wehzutun, wenn ich am Ende ner langen Tour total müde bin und merke, dass ich mehr Gewicht mit den Armen auffange und dadurch meine Schulter-/Nackenmuskeln auch mitstützen müssen. Vielleicht bei den Versuchen mit anderen Komponenten auch mal bewusst darauf achten.


----------



## speedy33 (21. April 2019)

Der war nicht schlecht, meine Ehegattin ist Fitnesstrainerin und steckt wahrscheinlich jede Menge durchtrainierte Männer und Frauen des Forums in die Tasche. Leider sind die Handgelenke und der Schulterbereich ihre "Achillesverse", ist eben so. Daher der Versuch die Last eben von den Handgelenken zu nehmen. Das zieht ansonsten nach oben und verspannt den Nacken. Wenn man es technisch abstellen kann, ist sowas ja nicht notwendig.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. April 2019)

speedy33 schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht, meine Ehegattin ist Fitnesstrainerin und steckt wahrscheinlich jede Menge durchtrainierte Männer und Frauen des Forums in die Tasche. Leider sind die Handgelenke und der Schulterbereich ihre "Achillesverse", ist eben so. Daher der Versuch die Last eben von den Handgelenken zu nehmen. Das zieht ansonsten nach oben und verspannt den Nacken. Wenn man es technisch abstellen kann, ist sowas ja nicht notwendig.


Deswegen auch das "Vielleicht" und das Fragezeichen - denn das kann man nicht wissen und das kann man nur durch Nachfragen herausfinden.


----------



## Lokfuehrer (21. April 2019)

speedy33 schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht, meine Ehegattin ist Fitnesstrainerin und steckt wahrscheinlich jede Menge durchtrainierte Männer und Frauen des Forums in die Tasche. Leider sind die Handgelenke und der Schulterbereich ihre "Achillesverse", ist eben so. Daher der Versuch die Last eben von den Handgelenken zu nehmen. Das zieht ansonsten nach oben und verspannt den Nacken. Wenn man es technisch abstellen kann, ist sowas ja nicht notwendig.



Schmerzen in irgendwelchen Körperteilen deuten sehr oft auf eine nicht passende Geometrie oder Einstellung hin. Ist z.B. der Vorbau zu kurz, kann das durchaus Probleme machen. Ging mir so, Vorbau 80 mm, ständig Schmerzen in der rechten Schulter. Dann auf 90 mm gewechselt und keine Probleme mehr, ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, was 1 cm ausmachen kann... Am besten wäre vielleicht, mal ein Foto mit der aktuellen Sitzposition zu zeigen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. April 2019)

speedy33 schrieb:


> Der war nicht schlecht, meine Ehegattin ist Fitnesstrainerin und steckt wahrscheinlich jede Menge durchtrainierte Männer und Frauen des Forums in die Tasche. Leider sind die Handgelenke und der Schulterbereich ihre "Achillesverse", ist eben so. Daher der Versuch die Last eben von den Handgelenken zu nehmen. Das zieht ansonsten nach oben und verspannt den Nacken. Wenn man es technisch abstellen kann, ist sowas ja nicht notwendig.


Ich glaube nicht dass der Beruf Fitnesstrainerin automatisch zum ausdauernden Radfahren qualifiziert.

Wenn das Rad nicht völlig verkehrt ist, liegt es an der Person, die drauf sitzt.

Meine Physio hat mir seinerzeit eingeschärft, eine Haltung auf egal welchem Bike zu haben, bei der ich IMMER die Hände vom Lenker lösen kann (also mich nicht abstützen muss, sondern eine Spannung  Schambein-Schulterbereich aufbaue). Gilt natürlich für steil bergab usw. entsprechend eingeschränkt, da müssen auch die Arme und Hände mitarbeiten können. 
Das geht nur bei entsprechend kräftiger Rumpfmuskulatur.
Dafür gibt es super geeignete Physio Übungen - aber da sie ja Fitnesstrainerin ist, wird sie diese selber kennen.


----------



## TouringRalf (22. April 2019)

Ich hatte in der Anfangszeit mit dem MTB auch totale Probleme, bis ich meine Bremsgriffe ordentlich eingestellt hatte, die standen nämlch viel zu waagrecht. Nur so als Hinweis für alle Fälle.

Viele Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Apollon (22. April 2019)

Waren "ergonomische Griffe" schon? 
Zum Beispiel die Ergon gp1. 

Gerade Frauen neigen häufig zum Abknicken des Handgelenks, das führt natürlich zu Problemen


----------



## scylla (22. April 2019)

Höherer Lenker muss nicht immer besser sein. Ich bekomme die beschriebenen Probleme z.B. auch wenn mein Lenker zu hoch ist, weil ich da dann die Schultern hochziehe und/oder die Handgelenke abknicke um die mir angenehme Oberkörperposition einnehmen zu können. Muss natürlich nicht bei der Frau des TE genauso sein, nur als Denkanregung, dass Lenker höher bauen kein Allheilmittel ist. Tiefer/länger wäre genauso einen Versuch wert.

Es könnte auch einfach sein, dass die Probleme von zu ängstlicher/verkrampfter Haltung auf dem Rad kommen. Also wenn die gesamte Hand/Arm/Nackenmuskulatur ständig angespannt ist und sie den Lenker ständig sehr fest greift. Auch von dauerhaft sehr festem Griff und angespanntem Schulterbereich können einschlafende Hände kommen. Vielleicht darauf auch mal achten und beim entspannten dahinrollen bewusst die Schultern entspannen/nach unten sacken lassen und den Griff am Lenker bewusst lockern.


----------



## Votec Tox (23. April 2019)

Hat sie denn die Probleme mit dem Nacken und den einschlafenden Händen nur beim Biken oder auch bei anderen Tätigkeiten wie z.B. Sitzen am Computer? Kann ja vom falschen Lenker über ängstlich verkrampfte Haltung (Griffe erwürgen ;-) bis hin zu Bandscheibenproblemen in der HWS bedeuten, das Letztere ist mir wohl bekannt, da hilft nur ein gut gefedertes Rad mit aufrechter Sitzposition und geschmeidiges, katzenhaftes Fahren, um die Stöße zu reduzieren, die auf die HWS einwirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spider1750 (24. April 2019)

Ich bin ja auch sehr empfindlich wenn es um die richtige Sitzposition auf dem MTB geht. Ich habe auch lange am Bike rumgetellt um die für mich angenehme aber auch effektive Sitzposition zu finden. Meine Erfahrungen sind folgende (Grundeinstellung ist, dass ich mit einer Sattelüberhöhung fahre):
- Manche Fehleinstellung merkt man sofort. Bei anderen muß man echt erst über 10km fahren. Problem ist, dass man empfindlich z.B. in den Händen geworden ist und beim Testfahren laufend darauf achtet was die Hand macht, schmerzt es, drückt es, geht es...nach einer gewissen Zeit achtet man nicht mehr darauf und man merkt, hey tut doch nicht weh. 
- Manche Griffe brauchen erst einige Kilometer bis sie sich der Hand angepaßt haben, gerade so "Schaumstoff-Griffe". Ich habe die Extralite Griffe. Die haben so eckige Formen. Hier spielt schon eine Rolle wie ich den Griffe drehe, also ob ich den Druck auf einer Ecke vom Griff habe oder auf einer flachen Seite vom Griff. Bevor man den Griff fest macht am Lenker z.B. mit Haarspray usw. erstmal schauen welche Position die angenehmste für die Hand ist.
Dicke Griffe müssen nicht besser sein. Meine Hände sind kleiner, somit komme ich mit schmalen Griffen besser zu recht. Ich mag auch nicht so harte Gummigriffe.
- Vorbaulänge: Kürzer ist nicht immer besser. Mein Spark hatte einen ich glaube 70mm Vorbau. Durch die leichte Sattelüberhöhung saß ich "buckelig" auf dem Rad. Dadurch hatte ich sehr schnell Schmerzen im Nackenbereich und zwischen den Schultern. der 85mm war ok und jetzt fahre ich einen 90mm mit -17 Grad.
-Sitzneigung des Sattels. Hier macht es viel aus wie die Neigung des Sattels ist. Ist er zu weit nach hinten geneigt, dann drückt es im Schritt und es stirbt da was ab ;-). Ist er zu weit nach vorne geneigt, hat man das Gefühl man rutscht laufend nach vorne und der Druck auf den Händen und Schulterbereich steigt. Ich spreche hier von wenigen Millimeter Neigung bzw. Grad nach Vorne oder Hinten. Das macht wirklich was aus. Ein gutes Hilfsmittel ist die Android App SaddleAdjust. 
- Sattelüberhöhe bzw. Höhe des Vorbaus: Ich hatte teilweise einen 1,5 cm Spacer unter dem 90mm Vorbau. Im ersten Moment bzw. am Anfang vom Fahren dachte ich, hey recht bequem, das paßt und nach paar Kilometern bekam ich Schmerzen im Nacken, die auch noch etwas nach dem Absteigen vom Rad vorhanden waren. Der Vorbau war einfach zu hoch. Ich bin dann auf 5mm runter, auch hier hatte ich leichte Schmerzen auch im mittleren Rückenbereich. Dann 7mm Spacer und es paßt. Auch hier waren für mich Millimeter ausschlaggebend. Auch wenn man den Sattel paar Millimeter höher oder niedriger macht, macht das schon was. 
- wenn man einen Lenker hat z.B. mit 9 Grad Biegung, dann ist es entscheidend ob die 9 Grad parallel zum Boden sind, leicht nach unten zeigen oder die Biegung nach oben geht. Auch hier sind Millimeter entscheidend, wenn man den Lenker im Vorbau dreht. Geht die Biegung zu stark nach oben, ist der Druck in der äußeren Handfläche stark. Auch die Arme werden gerade auf dem Lenker und es wir alles etwas verspannter. Ich habe den Lenker jetzt fast parallel zum Boden. So dass er nur minimal an den Enden hoch geht. Somit habe ich wenig Druck auf der äußeren Handfläche, aber noch so, dass ich nicht das Gefühl habe runterzurutschen. Dadurch werden auch die Arme etwas O-förmiger beim Fahren und sich dadurch nicht so gerade durchgestreckt.
- Ich denke das macht sich alles mehr bemerkbar, wenn man sportlicher auf dem Rad sitzen will, also eine Sattelüberhöhung hat. Ich wollte das von Anfang an, auch wenn ich weiß, dass ich vielleicht Probleme damit habe. Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit dieser Sitzposition schneller fahren kann als jetzt aufrecht auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Somit kommt es auch darauf an, wie man auf den Rad sitzen möchte.

Was ich damit sagen möchte, man kann nicht pauschal sagen, kürzer Vorbau, steilerer Vorbau und mehr Spacer schaffen Abhilfe. Auch mal einen längeren Vorbau ausprobieren und niedrigerer Vorbau. Bei allen entscheiden Millimeter. Wenn man vielleicht auf einen Holland Rad sitzt, kann das egal sein, aber hier merke ich wenn ich den Sattel um 2, 3 Millimeter in der Höhe ändere, ob mehr Druck auf dem Knie, Schenkel oder Wade ist.
Bei den ganzen Einstellungen sollte man aber immer erst mal einige Kilometer fahren, bis man nicht mehr daran denkt ob was weh tut oder nicht. Man gewöhnt sich nämlich auch daran. Ich denke das Ganze ist auch so, wenn man eine Blase an der Lippe z.B. hat und man spielt die ganze Zeit mit der Zunge dahin und so ist es dann beim Fahren auch. Die ganze Zeit achtet man verstärkt darauf ob man einen Schmerz in der Hand oder Nacken spürt. Darum sollte man etwas fahren um danach sagen zu können, paßt oder paßt nicht.


----------

